# Sphodromantis sp. "Blue Flash"



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

L2 nymphs.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

L2 nymph molting to L3.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

The molt.






L3 nymphs.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

The skin.






L4 nymphs.

Male.






Male.






Male.






Male.






Female.






Female.






Female.






Female.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

Female.






Male.






Male.


----------



## agent A (Dec 23, 2011)

How nice!!!


----------



## gripen (Dec 23, 2011)

really cool photo sequence! i want this kept up all the way to adult!


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you. I am going to.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

Male.











Male.






Molt.






L5 nymphs.

Male.






Male.






Male.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

Male.











Female.






Female.






Female.











Female.






Female.






Female.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

Similar. And they are the same size.

Female L5 nymph.






Male L5 nymph.


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics, great job on keeping up with the various stages.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 24, 2011)

Female doing a threat pose.











Female. She has pink on her back. On her side she has more pink. The pink on her side is lighter then the pink on her back.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 4, 2012)

Molt.











L6 nymphs.

Male.






Male.






Male.






Male.






Male.






Male.






Male.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 4, 2012)

Female.






Female.






Female.






Female.






Female.






Female.






Female.






Female.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 4, 2012)

Female.






Female.






Female.






Female.


----------



## ismart (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice pics!


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you. I will try to take better pictures.


----------



## Psychobunny (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm having a very hard time telling the difference between the male and female at this age.

Can someone please give me some pointers  

I have a whole bunch of these nymphs at home I'm not sure of as well.

I would be selling them if I only was sure of their sex!

I cant tell if that last segment at the end is one or two segments!!


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 5, 2012)

A magnifying glass would help.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 5, 2012)

I want to get one to take videos of small insects.


----------



## Psychobunny (Jan 6, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> A magnifying glass would help.


I went out and got one with a little built-in LED.

Some of the pics you marked as male, look like females to me.

I have a hard time telling if the last tip section is one segment or 2!! I am looking for the seam which

would seperate it as one segment.

When they get older, I dont have a problem.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 6, 2012)

I could not take a good picture of the female's segments. But I got a good pictures of the male.

Male L6 nymph. Males have 8 segments. Females have 6 segments.







Male L6 nymph. Males have 8 segments. Females have 6 segments.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 6, 2012)

L6 nymphs.

Female.






Female.






Female.






Male.






Male.






Male. This one does not have a black spot. The female I have has a black spot.






Female.






Male.






Male.


----------



## agent A (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like u got some presubadults there!!!


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, I think so.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Jan 8, 2012)

My L4 blues already have their blue patterns!

Also, I had my blue flash on my finger, when my puppy walked by. The mantis pulled himself closer to my finger, and crawled to the top of my finger. Cool, huh.


----------



## agent A (Jan 8, 2012)

Wats cooler is my subadult male multispina, whos so light I can see food going down his thorax when he eats  

U have a puppy??? Post pics of him!!!


----------



## minard734 (Jan 11, 2012)

These are epic! I have some aswell!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Jan 11, 2012)

It's not MY puppy, but a family puppy. He is a one-year border collie/ golden retriever mix, and we also have his smaller sister, who is just plain darling! :tt1: :wub: :kiss: 

I agree with the *cool* multispina, post pics!


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 18, 2012)

All of these pictures might get deleted because I am going to delete them from my website. I am going to upload the pictures on the website again. I am organizing my website. I am going to make a page for each instar.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

I did not delete the pictures. I just moved the pictures to another page that people cannot see.


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 4, 2012)

agent A said:


> Looks like u got some presubadults there!!!


The female is L8 now. I think she is sub or pre sub adult. The male is L8 now. I am pretty sure he is sub adult.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 4, 2012)

So they go up to L9?!


----------



## gripen (Feb 4, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> The female is L8 now. I think she is sub or pre sub adult. The male is L8 now. I am pretty sure he is sub adult.


L8 is sub for females and L7 is sub for males  there is no L8 for males.


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 4, 2012)

Mine is L8. When I got him he was L2. But I am not sure.


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 4, 2012)

Gripen have you kept Blue Flash before?


----------



## gripen (Feb 4, 2012)

i keep lineola which are as near as makes no difference the same species.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 4, 2012)

I got my blue flashes at L2, too! They are now L5.


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 5, 2012)

When I get L1 nymphs I will count each molt.


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 22, 2012)

Female L6 molt.


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 22, 2012)

Male L6 nymph just before molting.






Male L6 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 22, 2012)

Male L6 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 22, 2012)

Female L7 nymphs.


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 22, 2012)

Female L7 nymphs.


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 22, 2012)

Female L7 nymphs.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 22, 2012)

great pics

Harry


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 25, 2012)

WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## bobericc (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice photos


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 25, 2012)

they all still seem so small...my L5 blue flash seems bigger &gt;.&lt;


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 25, 2012)

They might be one molt less than I think they are!


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 25, 2012)

Now the female is big. I cannot upload pictures to weebly.com.


----------

